# KFC: The Early Days



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 10, 2010)

YouTube - What's My Line? Colonel Sanders


----------



## busybee (Apr 10, 2010)

Talk about a blast from the past. LOL Busy bee


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2010)

Everything is starting to make sense now.

The Colonel is from Shelbyville.
Shelbyville is next to Springfield.
Homer runs out to get KFC.

YouTube - Springfield and Shelbyville from The Simpsons Are Real! Pt 1

YouTube - Homer Simpson KFC Commercial


----------

